
Interview: Damian Conway - benev
http://www.linuxvoice.com/interview-damian-conway/
======
jerven
I once had the pleasure of following Damian's presentation techniques course.
A really good course that i can recommend to every programmer and engineer.
Perl and me however do not get along. Yet still looking forward to see where
perl 6 will go.

~~~
agumonkey
Cant find which one it is, but a talk about perl6 grammar dsl/lib was very
inspiring. Very very very.

~~~
__david__
As someone who's been distantly following Perl6 from its inception, the new RE
grammars are the most exciting thing to me. It's the one time I've seen a YACC
type thing and thought, "ah, this is how it should be."

I predict that if Perl6 ever becomes somewhat released/stable/fast we'll start
seeing a bunch of compilers/transpilers written in it.

------
hyp0
> You have to give them a way of focusing on one level of abstraction at a
> time.

Very true. Though having levels of syntax can actually help with this, such as
python's indentation. The boilerplate of _if_ and _for_ helps beginners to
recognize it.

In contrast, I've seen Group Theory notation with juxtiposition for both
function application and composition, distinguishing functions and variables
by alphabet and inference. It's very compact and elegant, but hard to read at
first.

------
ajtaylor
Even if you're not a perl programmer, attending a presentation by The Damian
will be time well spent. He's not only brilliant and insightful, but very
entertaining!

I was present for a talk at a YAPC years ago where I think he first introduced
programming in Klingon. Most of it was way over my hear, but it was brilliant
nonetheless.

------
th0ma5
Went through one of his courses, and although I don't use Perl, I learned
quite a lot about programming as a whole.

------
isxek
One of Damian's pictures in the article holds a quote where he says something
about Rails enabling "not very strong" developers to build fairly
sophisticated systems.

I wish the author had included that part of the interview. I never found it
anywhere in the article.

